# Would you recommend the PW over the KK?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Please help me decide whether I want a Paper White Kindle for my birthday.  I got my Kindle Keyboard for my last birthday and I love it, but I'm tempted by the better contrast.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really think it's a personal choice.  There are some who think the PW is the best Kindle ever made; others who prefer their KK.  I never had a KK but do like the PW very much compared to my other Kindles.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a kk and switched to a PW. There are 2 reasons that might make you reluctant. If you loved the next page buttons and didn't want to have to use the touch screen, and if you find the LCD shadows at the very bottom too distracting. At the beginning I thought both of those reasons might make me keep my kk. But after a few days use, those reservations melted away and the superior clarity of the PW wins out.

Steve


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm with Betsy. There are so many things I like about the PW and although there are imperfections, it's still the best in my eyes. Best feature for me is that I can see the covers of books. I was very close to getting the Fire but already have a several other color touch devices. Just seemed like a waste. 

Anyways, I'd suggest you find a friend with one and test it out. Some have really hated it. Of course, you can always try it out and return it if you don't like it. Amazon really has great customer service.  

Good luck!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I say if you don't need the extra light, I would stick with the KK because the screen is less distracting.

Good luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i love my PW.  i don't find the bottom lights/shadows distracting, and i don't hate the touchscreen as much as i thought i would.  i just spent 2 weeks in india, and having the 3G was wonderful, as was the lighted screen.

but it's an individual thing.  some people love it, some hate it, and some still wish amazon would support the DX more.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's of course a to each their own thing as everyone has their own preferences and quirks in things they like and dislike.

But I've had a K1, K2 and K3 (aka KK) and the PW is by far my favorite.  I love the small form factor as I almost never used the keyboard (and the on screen keyboard works great anyway).  I love the light and how it makes the screen look whiter even in bright lighting conditions and how much easier it is to read in dim lighting than using a clip on light.  I love the touch screen, much better for navigating menus and looking up words than the 5-way controller.  I love the time left in chapter feature, great for deciding whether to read one more chapter before going to sleep--especially since I mainly just read at night.

But others don't like touch screens, can't find a screen they don't notice color blotches on, find the lit screen looks to much like a backlit screen for their liking (it's front lit, but still too much light for some) so it's really something people just have to try for themselves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend one over the other-- but I would say this: *I* prefer the PW for these reasons: the form factor is more compact and the lighting is fantastic. And I really liked the K3!

What PW doesn't have:
physical buttons -- I'm o.k. with that, but YMMV (I was wary, but it turns out I really like the touch screen.)
more memory -- it won't hold as many books, but it still holds more than I _need_ it to: YMMV
one-step wireless on/off toggle -- meh, I leave wireless on most of the time anyway so it's not a big deal to me: YMMV
graphical representation of progress, aka progress bar -- the % works fine for me: YMMV

The two 'pros' I listed add up to much more than the 4 'cons'.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I voted - It depends... I think it depends on whether you prefer touch versus buttons to turn pages..  I don't use the KK's keyboard that much,  but I prefer using its page turn buttons.  Having said that - I really like the PW screen.  Here's one waiting for them to sell that screen with buttons.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

As one who is in almost the identical position as the OP, I can't vote because I've never put my hand on a PW but am very interested in the poll results.

Is there a way to see the poll results without voting?


----------



## MoSo (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm in the "Paperwhite isn't perfect but it is an improvement" camp. I do like the lit page, mine has very minimal "smudges" at the bottom from the LED light pipes. I prefer the menu setup of the KK to the new Paperwhite, but in a few more months I probably won't even notice.

The big pluses in the Paperwhite, compared to the KK, are the light and the ability to set the font and margins (if the book's publisher hasn't chosen to hard-code them). 

My final take-away for the light issue is that, even with the smudges, the lighting on the Paperwhite is far less intrusive than the clip light I used to use, and is, in general, more even edge-to-edge lighting. It's hard to tell what the actual screen defect rate is (I doubt Amazon is going to tell us), but my impression is that it isn't all that high. 

I did give up my KK (passed it on to a friend, loading the max # of books on it and then deregistering but not clearing it, so she has a lot of reading to do) for the Paperwhite, although I have no plans to give up my DX. I can only read the DX in good light, but I am not giving up a large e-ink screen.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

If it wasnt for the light, I wouldnt upgrade but I intend to, after using the PW we have at work. I also like the touch screen very much but would not/did not give up my KK for that before and still probably wouldnt.

That said, because I like reading my Kindles without covers for the lightest experience possible....I love the light and find the new screen/text very readable.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

fancynancy said:


> Please help me decide whether I want a Paper White Kindle for my birthday. I got my Kindle Keyboard for my last birthday and I love it, but I'm tempted by the better contrast. Thanks for your input!


Personally, I would not choose PW over the KK. I voted "If you don't need the extra light, I would stick with the KK because the screen is less distracting.", but I might have gone for a bit tougher comment too had it been available beyond the "throw it out" extreme.

KK is probably the most balanced Kindle in history, PW is a bold move but also I feel quite controversial. Also, my old KK (not with a family member) has slightly darker text than PW when comparing side to side, which means the contrast on KK may actually be better than on the PW. The text on PW is not very black. And the new $69 Kindle 5 has far superior text blackness compared to PW. I prefer lighted covers as the light solution.

Try it before you make up your mind, because the PW experience seems to vary a lot from person to person (and unfortunately from PW unit to unit).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The font 'distinctiveness' or clarity or darkness must really be a matter of personal preference or quality control. This is from a test I just did with a PW, KK, Simple Nook, and New Fire HD, side-by-side. (From another 'should I upgrade thread)



Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> You know, it must be a personal preference/eye thing because I just tested our PW against my KK and the Ceacelia font, #4, is VERY dark. To me, it's too imposing and I changed to Palatino. So how people can think that is 'indistinct' must mean that their eyes see very differently...which is entirely possible...or there are quality control issues (inconsistencies) with that too. (And not muddy, just very bold; really the best word was 'imposing.') But the last descriptor I would use is 'indistinct'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> Is there a way to see the poll results without voting?


That's up to fancynancy; she can change the poll to allow that...

Betsy


----------



## Julius Caesar (Oct 15, 2012)

If you are happy with KK, keep it. I prefer PW but only because I prefer a touch screen e-reader since I use the dictionary a lot.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I voted for it depends.  I upgraded from the KK to the PW and absolutely love it.  However, the PW does not have audio, so if you like the text-to-speech feature or if you listen to audiobooks on the KK, then you may want to stay with the KK.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> I voted for it depends. I upgraded from the KK to the PW and absolutely love it. However, the PW does not have audio, so if you like the text-to-speech feature or if you listen to audiobooks on the KK, then you may want to stay with the KK.


Thanks. I have no interest in those features. I'm just looking for great contrast that is easy on the eyes.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

GBear said:


> As one who is in almost the identical position as the OP, I can't vote because I've never put my hand on a PW but am very interested in the poll results.
> 
> Is there a way to see the poll results without voting?


Change has been made!


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it comes down to (light and ts) vs (keyboard and audio) for me. 

Personally, I'd rather have the audio than the light. But I'd rather have the touch screen. 

I'm passing on the fire because one advantage of an e-book reader is a long battery life, and I can always use my phone if I need some of the extra functions - but with a sorter battery life.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

fancynancy said:


> I'm just looking for great contrast that is easy on the eyes.


If you think the PW frontlight is better for you than a lighted cover or external lighting, then do consider PW.

But if you are really looking for the best contrast, best blackness of text the PW in my experience is equal or slightly worse than KK. The best text blackness can be had on the $69 Kindle 5, which is much better than PW and KK.

PW left, $69 Kindle 5 right:


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> If you think the PW frontlight is better for you than a lighted cover or external lighting, then do consider PW.
> 
> But if you are really looking for the best contrast, best blackness of text the PW in my experience is equal or slightly worse than KK. The best text blackness can be had on the $69 Kindle 5, which is much better than PW and KK.
> 
> PW left, $69 Kindle 5 right:


The text in that PW picture looks much worse then my PW screen font every has. Here is my example:


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

It is the relative difference. Many have noted this comparing PW and $69 Kindle 5 not just me. $69 Kindle 5 has blacker text.

It is hard to say from a standalone photo if your PW is darker than mine, how much is camera or circumstance. To me your PW pic definitely has greyer text than a $69 Kindle 5 which seems to be the first Kindle with really black text.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> It is the relative difference. Many have noted this comparing PW and $69 Kindle 5 not just me. $69 Kindle 5 has blacker text.
> 
> It is hard to say from a standalone photo if your PW is darker than mine, how much is camera or circumstance. To me your PW pic definitely has greyer text than a $69 Kindle 5 which seems to be the first Kindle with really black text.


Well Like you say its all a matter of opinion. That picture was taken under a lamp and to be honest, the text on mine looks darker in real life then in that picture when the internal light is lower. But if in a dark room with the internal light up higher, the text will be little more gray then black, but then the screen is white. Also text sharpness is another thing to look for, and once again very hard to tell from a picture. BTW... I found out something about the PW today. It appears to have a temperature sensor. When it got above 85-90 "inside" today, it started to refresh on every page. When the temperature when lower, it started to do the page refresh after every six pages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics, CAR and FearIndex.  They will let fancynancy form her own opinion for her decision.  

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

CAR said:


> Well Like you say its all a matter of opinion. That picture was taken under a lamp and to be honest, the text on mine looks darker in real life then in that picture. Also text sharpness is another thing to look for, and once again very hard to tell from a picture. BTW... I found out something about the PW today. It appears to have a temperature sensor. When it got above 85-90 "inside" today, it started to refresh on every page. When the temperature when lower, it started to do the page refresh after every six pages.


Agreed. The work PW is much much like yours, no way is it as underwhelming as the one in Fear Index's pic. As I wrote, this must be another quality control issue.

I played with one at another Best Buy tonite (was also playing with new mini iPad)....and it had dark fonts AND the best quality screen, light-wise, that I've seen yet (only seen 3). I saw exactly one 'marquee spot' near the bottom and no other spotting, tinting, nada. I took their lighting into consideration....high and flourescent but played with the PW's settings.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just picked up a 69 dollar basic kindle (have owned the kk and the pw (four of them if we're keeping count. returned them all) and the darkness and contrast on the basic is alarmingly strong.I didn't think they could improve from the k3 3.4 software and k4 4.0 software but they did. Pw is an entirely different device than the k3 k4 and k5 in my opinion. But if you put them next to one another in the light, to me, the basic is immensely richer and darker font wise and there are no additional layers getting in the way of the raw e-ink screen. Reading in the dark without additional lighting is a huge plus for the pw (along with a very nice font selection and nice touch responsiveness), however. Win win as they're both great devices but ultimately very different creatures.

Perhaps: order them both and spend a week or two then send back the one you like less as amazon pays for return shipping. 

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

northofdivision said:


> Just picked up a 69 dollar basic kindle (have owned the kk and the pw (four of them if we're keeping count. returned them all) and the darkness and contrast on the basic is alarmingly strong.I didn't think they could improve from the k3 3.4 software and k4 4.0 software but they did. Pw is an entirely different device than the k3 k4 and k5 in my opinion. But if you put them next to one another in the light, the basic is immensely richer and darker font wise. Reading in the dark without additional lighting is a huge plus for the pw (along with a very nice font selection), however. Win win as they're both great devices but ultimately different creatures.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


I have put the Nook Simple Touch, the KK, the Kindle Fire HD, and the PW side by side. At the same time. Did not have a K4/5.

On the PW device we have, the font 'darkness' and contrast are excellent...as I wrote, I found the Ceacelia, #4, too imposing for pleasure reading and switched to something else. Perhaps your 'alarmingly strong' is the same as 'imposing.' For me, that's not necessarily what I want for lengthy, relaxing reading. But distinctiveness and contrast were not an issue. And I am someone who *needs* a light to read a Kindle e-reader in all but the brightest light conditions...so my eyesight is far from perfect.

I think it can only be an quality control issue...I have not seen indistinct fonts on the PW (in the 3 I've seen).


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha. Definitely not imposing. The basic is the closest I've gotten to simulating real paper and so immensely strong is a plus. It is important to note that not all eyes respond to the pw lighting (as amazon's cs attests to with the many complaints/returns of pink and blue splotches and led inconsistencies).

Pw vs kk/k5 are different reading experiences, both incredible in their own ways...The pw seems like a true evolution of the kindle series and I think everyone should give it a try. The kk and the k5 you can't go wrong with if the pw doesn't work for you.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As to the pictures, I will note that the text is much darker, sharper, better contrast on MY PW than on the PW shown in FI's image above. I have compared it side by side to my year old K4 and there's no appreciable difference.  So it's not representative of MY experience with the PW.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Agreed.  I thought the contrast was better on my PW side-by-side with my K3 as well than in those pictures.  But it's always hard to tell if pictures are representative of how things look in real life as it's filtered through a lens and then displayed on our monitors.

But I'm guessing there's either some bad PW screens with lesser contrast (in addition to the color blotch issues), or some people's eyes are just different in what they perceive as having more or less contrast.  So all that matters is people getting a screen/device that they are personally happy with.  Be that getting a PW with a screen they like, or sticking with an older model if they prefer it.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just in case you're not combing through the other threads,this seems applicable to your inquiry.a great review of both sides: via sparklemotion

http://afr.com/p/technology/kindle_paperwhite_you_ll_love_it_bZ69bcBHmnf5hKNsoq0zgK

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the responses and the pictures!  Very helpful.  I realize I still have one question regarding the PW, and the K4  for that matter.  This one is a dealbreaker for me: 
Is the screen flush with the border of the device or is the screen slightly recessed?  I consider the KK to be flush.  Sometimes when I see people with e-readers in the subway, the screen appears to be somewhat recessed, but it may just be shadows I'm seeing. For some reason, this makes a big difference to me.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might consider the K3 to be flush, but it isn't, and though I don't have one here, my PW and K4 have about the same degree of "flushness,"  while the KTouch & Kindle 1 have a slightly greater recess.

Here's the K3:









To me, it looks the same as the K4 and PW. I'm sure someone who actually has one will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I think they PW may be slightly more recessed than the KK.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Thank you all so much for the responses and the pictures! Very helpful. I realize I still have one question regarding the PW, and the K4 for that matter. This one is a dealbreaker for me:
> Is the screen flush with the border of the device or is the screen slightly recessed? I consider the KK to be flush. Sometimes when I see people with e-readers in the subway, the screen appears to be somewhat recessed, but it may just be shadows I'm seeing. For some reason, this makes a big difference to me. Thanks.


i'm glad you brought the flush question. i remember the day i got the ktouch last year and saw how deep it was because the IR and returned it. the PW actually is much better since there is no need for the space of the IR touch capacity. That was the first thing i checked with the PW (while waiting for the light to come on) and was pleasantly surprised. that said, the kk seems to be phenomenal and very close to "flush" as there are no layers and the bezel is thin. take into consideration that the PW has two added layers but unless you're horribly particular (like me), you can't even tell (bothered me when dust fell on it and it was not on the e-ink). Great design implementation of the layers, however and i think you'll be pleased with it in regard to the raise of the bezel.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> i'm glad you brought the flush question. i remember the day i got the ktouch last year and saw how deep it was because the IR and returned it. the PW actually is much better since there is no need for the space of the IR touch capacity. That was the first thing i checked with the PW (while waiting for the light to come on) and was pleasantly surprised. that said, the kk seems to be phenomenal and very close to "flush" as there are no layers and the bezel is thin. take into consideration that the PW has two added layers but unless you're horribly particular (like me), you can't even tell (bothered me when dust fell on it and it was not on the e-ink). Great design implementation of the layers, however and i think you'll be pleased with it in regard to the raise of the bezel.


Thanks so much for your helpful response! I'm glad I'm not the only one who is so particular. 
Of course I know the KK isn't actually flush, but it's as recessed as I'm willing to go. Sounds like the PW might be okay on that score.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

fancynancy said:


> Thank you all so much for the responses and the pictures! Very helpful. I realize I still have one question regarding the PW, and the K4 for that matter. This one is a dealbreaker for me:
> Is the screen flush with the border of the device or is the screen slightly recessed? I consider the KK to be flush. Sometimes when I see people with e-readers in the subway, the screen appears to be somewhat recessed, but it may just be shadows I'm seeing. For some reason, this makes a big difference to me. Thanks.


Just checked my old Kindle 3 Keyboard as well as my Kindle PW and $69 Kindle 5:

- Kindle PW screen is significantly more recessed than Kindle 3 Keyboard. I would say maybe two or three times as much, when considering the bevelled top side too. K3K is very flush compared.

- $69 Kindle 5 is the "middle child" here, it isn't quite as flush as K3K when considering it too has a "bevel", but it is not as recessed as Kindle PW.

That said, I don't consider the recess in any of them an issue because the recesses are small, but if you do - know that PW is visibly more recessed than K3K. I will try to take a picture later.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Agreed. The work PW is much much like yours, no way is it as underwhelming as the one in Fear Index's pic. As I wrote, this must be another quality control issue.


I still think the point about my photo was the relative difference, not the explicit greyness of it. The PW's text blackness isn't bad in isolation, it is pretty much on par with Kindle 3 Keyboard. But the $69 Kindle 5 has super black text, that is why it makes the PW pale in comparison. If you have PW and $69 Kindle 5's, do take a side by side and post yours? It is possible the PW in my photo looks a little worse than in reality, since light reflects from it a little more easy than from the $69 Kindle 5 thanks to the extra layers. Rest are very possibly just differences in cameras and photography circumstances. Looking from a difference angle under different lights, with different frontlight settings I do think my PW looks much like CAR's picture. Though, I also think CAR's text looks grey in comparison to the $69 Kindle 5...

So, my point is not that PW looks grey, but that the $69 Kindle 5 is much blacker. Hope that is clearer. I don't think Kindle PW blackness is any kind of issue, it just isn't quite as black as the best of the bunch ($69 Kindle 5). Also, Kindle PW isn't necessarily any kind of contrast improvement over the Kindle 3 Keyboard as far as text blackness goes. Again, if you have both I'd be interested in side by side photos. However, that doesn't mean the text blackness is necessarily bad. But since improving contrast was an expectation of the question asker, I wanted to point out this may not be an end-result they'd be getting. In my experience Kindle PW is not significantly blacker than K3K, if at all. Just trying to keep the expectations real, many others noted this as well here when PW came out.

And final note on this from me, my photograph was with the frontlight to minimum. Using the light a little may improve contrast in some cases if you can strike a balance where whiter background increases the contrast, on the other hand using a high light setting makes the text even greyer. So playing with the frontlight definitely is an option on PW that can help and people should experiment with.

I hope this information is helpful - I'll let it rest.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is my photo of Kindle Paperwhite (left) and Kindle 3 Keyboard screen recess difference:










Note how the Kindle PW recess has an additional bevel (the bright part of the recess in the photo) to make the recess seem smaller than it really is. Kindle 3 Keyboard is the most "flush" screen of them all. $69 Kindle 5 is better than Kindle PW, but still not as flush as K3K.

I think Kindle 3 Keyboard is the most balanced Kindle of all time. Perhaps the best. Sometimes I wish Amazon would have kept improving it, instead of taking the form factors elsewhere and removing hardware features. Kindle 3 Keyboard with the $69 Kindle 5 screen and a Kindle Paperwhite leather cover (with a Kindle 3 type of light) would probably be the dream product for me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

If the PW were flush, where would there be room for the lights to shine from?  I think the screen has to be slightly more recessed for the frontlighting to function.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The Touch is much more recessed than the PW.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Today I FINALLY got my hands on a PW, at Best Buy. I dearly love my K3, but I have to say that I was very impressed. I don't think the store lighting is the best for judging the PW lights, but the screen looked nearly perfect. The touch responsiveness was great, and by the time I shifted over to look at the demo K5 I already was having trouble unlearning the tapping and swiping behavior. 

The benefits aren't marked enough that I simply must cast away the K3 in favor of the PW, but I'm no longer concerned and perhaps am even hopeful about the possibility of receiving a PW for my upcoming birthday. I think I could easily transition to a PW and look back at my K3 with fondness, but not longing.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Vicki G. said:


> The Touch is much more recessed than the PW.


Definitely. Here is a photo link comparing $79 Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch:

http://cdn4.mos.techradar.futurecdn.net//art/ebook_readers/Amazon/Kindle%20Touch%203G/Hands-on%20photos/Kindle%20Touch%20comparison-580-90.jpg

So the flushness order, best first: Kindle 3 Keyboard most "flush", next Kindle 4/5, then Kindle Paperwhite and the most recessed is Kindle Touch.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I for one, have not touched my K3K since getting the PW.  I enjoy the PW that much.  When I look over at my wife's K3K all I can see is the grey background and the reading light.  But she still loves the K3K.  As far flushness goes I cannot tell a difference with the PW and K3K, that is a non-issue to me.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pic, FearIndex.  I agree with your assessment of the KK. 

One thing about the KK that I consider to be an advantage: even though I don't use the keyboard much, the overall design raises the screen a bit higher off my lap or the pillow I'm holding it on.  So my neck doesn't bend as much and the reading position is a bit more comfortable. 

But I think my husband would probably appreciate it if I got the PW and shut my bedside lamp at night while he's trying to sleep.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, the PW is probably less intrusive for someone sleeping next to it than a K3K with cover light (let alone an external light which would be even worse). If you like reading PW in the dark, that is. I don't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> But I think my husband would probably appreciate it if I got the PW and shut my bedside lamp at night while he's trying to sleep.


I love reading my PW in the dark; it's a great experience and one of the reasons I love it is that I can read at night without disturbing my husband. I keep the light down very low, and there's not all the light reflection there was with a regular light. I actually can read even with the light at its lowest level, though it's better at about 7-10.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Betsy said. 

I don't often _need_ to be able to see my Kindle when it's really dark, but when I want to, it's much _much_ better than an external portable light source.

I also think it's much better even when there's plenty of ambient light!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love reading my PW in the dark; it's a great experience and one of the reasons I love it is that I can read at night without disturbing my husband. I keep the light down very low, and there's not all the light reflection there was with a regular light. I actually can read even with the light at its lowest level, though it's better at about 7-10.
> 
> Betsy


I know, I like to read with just the light of the woodstove...very cozy. That's why it would be so nice to have the PW without extraneous lightage.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What Betsy said.
> 
> I don't often _need_ to be able to see my Kindle when it's really dark, but when I want to, it's much _much_ better than an external portable light source.
> 
> I also think it's much better even when there's plenty of ambient light!


I agree, you can adjust the PW light so it does not have any "extra" light, so it will not bother anyone else.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I spend a couple of hours every night reading in the dark after DH is asleep so I'm really enjoying the new lighted screen. He really appreciates the fact that the light no longer glows in his eyes, too. The touch screen also makes some of the word games more fun to play...BUT...I'm really missing the page turn buttons while reading. If the light hadn't been so important to me, I think I would have kept my KK. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

